# Student financial help



## Davina_R (13 Sep 2010)

I am a college student who has just completed a 3 year marketing degree. During these 3 years I received a student maintenance grant. I am now looking to do a years plc course in fashion. I have been told I am not eligible for a grant for this because it is of a lower level.

I have tried to get part-time work but am finding it difficult to get any.

I am wondering does anybody out there know if I am entitled to anything financially which can help me get myself through this course?


----------



## Ladybirdclev (31 Mar 2011)

check with the college if they have an assistance fund. This is normally mush smaller than the gov grant but could be a real help.


----------



## SlurrySlump (1 Apr 2011)

[broken link removed]

Might be of use also.


----------

